# Bow Fishing



## NSluss13 (May 16, 2013)

Is there anyone here who bow fishes and where are good places to do it if anyone wants to let me in on a good spot. Im new to the ogden area so dont really know where the good spots are. thanks for any information


----------



## NSluss13 (May 16, 2013)

I am also wondering if its just a fishing license that is needed or somthing else


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I believe all you need is a fishing license but you can only take non game fish so carp is about it. We bow fish at cutler but I've been on Willard and Bear Lake and wished a time or two I had my bow.


----------



## NSluss13 (May 16, 2013)

Carp is all I have ever fished for while bow fishing its just fun to do. Thanks again for the info


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Right now is the time to get after the carp. I remember when I was a kid I used to go down to the farm fields around Utah Lake when the carp were spawning in very shallow water. I still remember the bunches of 6 to 10 carp and shooting a arrow into them and hitting two or three in one shot.


----------



## NSluss13 (May 16, 2013)

thats how it was for me but it was lake tappan in south east ohio lol. nothing better than wading through some shallow water shooting carp all day


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

Check pages 14 & 37 in the regs, they should answer many of the questions you might have. I used to do really well up at Cutler Res with waders when I lived in Cache Valley a few years ago. Now my stomping grounds are mainly Utah Lake and Deer Creek.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey mavis that would be awesome to bowfish bear lake! Just out in a boat when you bump into a school of carp<<--O/


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

East side just south of Eden campground the waters shallow and the carp are easy to see. I've never had my bow there but next trip I may take it.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I have been a couple of times in the past few weeks and the bow fishing has been awesome. I guess being from Ogden, I would try Willard Spur but if you have some time and gas to kill I would head down to Utah Lake...we shot multiple doubles last week, most of which had their backs out of the water. Good Luck!


----------

